# Angel Probleme



## Belty (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
wollte eben die Angel Daily machen. Heute war auf unseren Server "Der Eine, der entkam" heute.
Gut ich ab  nach Nagrand, habe dann mit meinen Angel Skill von 275 + 10 vom Lagerbier + 20 von der Angel und +100 vom Köder, also insgesamt 405 dort geangelt.
Wir alle wissen ja das man in Nagrand einen Skill von 380 braucht um dort angeln zu können.
Ok, ich die Angel ausgeschmissen, erster Versuch Fisch entkommen, hmm da habe ich mir nichts bei gedacht ich dann weiter und weiter und weiter...nach 50 (!) Versuchen 2 Fische waren an der Leine der Rest ist entkommen! 
Nun meine Frage ist das normal, ist es möglich das man in den "High" Gebieten beim Angeln so viel Pecht hat das mal der ein oder andere Fisch entkommt oder ist das ein abnormaler Bug, also ehrlich bei 50 Versuchen nur 2 Fische rauszubekommen trotz ausreichenden Skill ist doch nicht normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (14. Juni 2008)

Dein "normaler" Skill (sprich ohne Angel + Köder etc.) ist für Nagrand *viel zu niedrig*, da ist es nur logisch, dass die Fische entkommen.

Mit 275 würde ich mich mal an den Pestländern versuchen. Scherbenwelt kannst Du <310 im Prinzip gleich knicken.


----------



## Belty (14. Juni 2008)

Das ist aber leider eine Paradoxie, denn wenn du von den Ursprungs Skill ausgehst erreicht man nie die min. Anforderung von Nagrand die atm 380 hat, weil man selbst mit max. Skill Köder etc. anziehen müsste, also warum sollte ein Skill von unter 300 nicht ebenso mit Ködern funktionieren? Vorasgesetz man hat mit Ködern den min. Skill des Gebietes.

Alles in allem selbst mit den "normalen Skill" könnte man nie etwas ohne Köder etc. an Land ziehen, also ist der "normale Skill" relativ solange man mit Ködern etc. die min. Anforderungen erreicht.

Folge dessen ist das eine relativ nicht durchdachte, hingeklatschte, unüberlegte Paradoxie...


----------



## Tja (15. Juni 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider eine Paradoxie, denn wenn du von den Ursprungs Skill ausgehst erreicht man nie die min. Anforderung von Nagrand die atm 380 hat, weil man selbst mit max. Skill Köder etc. anziehen müsste, also warum sollte ein Skill von unter 300 nicht ebenso mit Ködern funktionieren? Vorasgesetz man hat mit Ködern den min. Skill des Gebietes.
> 
> Alles in allem selbst mit den "normalen Skill" könnte man nie etwas ohne Köder etc. an Land ziehen, also ist der "normale Skill" relativ solange man mit Ködern etc. die min. Anforderungen erreicht.
> 
> Folge dessen ist das eine relativ nicht durchdachte, hingeklatschte, unüberlegte Paradoxie...



Ok ok also ganz von vorn:

Grundsätzlich:
lvl x 5 = ~ benötigter Angelskill es gibt aber Ausnahmen und Nagrand stellt eine ebensolche dar.

Richtig, ohne Bonus kommst Du auf 375 Dir fehlen ALSO 5 Skillpunkte (wohlgemerkt die 380 sind ein geschätzter Wert). Wenn Du nun mit Ködern, Angel etc. über 500 kommst, wirst Du Dir wohl ausrechnen können, dass Deine Chancen erheblich besser sind, etwas zu fangen.

Und ob Du es einsehen willst oder nicht, <300 ist in Nagrand, ja selbst in den Zangarmarschen ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Belty (15. Juni 2008)

Also schließe ich daraus, dass es komischerweise in den Scherbenwelt Gebieten eine Art Entkomm Chance der Fische gibt, sprich um so höher dein Skill um so niedriger die Chance der Fische zu entkommen. Der mindest Skill, also die Voraussetzung der jeweiligen Gebiete ist lediglich nur der Wert der erreicht werden muss um die Angel dort überhaupt benutzen zu können.
Was anderes kann ich mir im moment nicht zurecht reimen, aber ich denke mal das es so ist, was mich nur extrem irritert in der alten Welt hatte ich gerade den mindestens Skill in den jeweiligen Gebieten und hatte bisher noch nie einen Fisch der mir entkam, also denke ich mal das obige Theorie stimmen könnte.

Trotz alledem Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## LordofFrog (15. Juni 2008)

unbuffed habe ich einen skill von 415, kann also in nagrand angeln. allerdings ist die chance, das ich was fange noch recht gering. mit 100 köder hab ich dann 515, und kann jeden fisch ausm wasser ziehen. 

mit skill 275 würde  ich auch nicht in die scherbenwelt gehen. skill erstmal so bis 310 wie schon gesagt und geh dann mit köder in die marschen.

LoF


----------



## Lord Aresius (14. Juli 2008)

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread mit demselben Titel aufmache, stell ich meine Frage gleich hier.


Wieso kann ich mit meinem Angelskill ( 167 + 25 Angel + 100 Köder =292 Skill ) in Azshara ( Angelskill 205 nötig ) nicht angeln ????


----------



## Lord Aresius (15. Juli 2008)

Muss ich jetzt doch noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen ?


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

Du kannst sie auswerfen oder?

aber nix beißt gelle

Azshara musst du 330+ haben das was beißt glaub

da gibts ganz östlich einen maelstrom da musst du sogar 450+ haben 

ka zock seit nem monat nichtmehr aber war ein agelfreak

das angeltunier zu gewinnen war eines meiner highlites *schwärm*


GEGENFRAGE: wie kriege ichs hier gebacken nen screeni zu posten?


----------



## Nightline (17. Juli 2008)

lade den screenshot auf nen web space und poste uns den link dahin^^ das geht am einfachsten


----------



## Trotze (21. August 2008)

Um in der Scherbenwelt überall und jederzeit ohne "Entkommen" angeln zu können, benötigt man mindestens einen Skill von 500. Also Angeln (375), aquadynamischer Fischanlocker oder geschärfter Angelhaken (+ 100), eine gescheite Angel (+ 20) und dann idealerweise noch ein Teil aus der sonntäglichen Angelquest im Schlingendorntal aus dem Nat Pagle - Set, die meines Wissens nach alle mindestens + 5 Skillpunkte geben.
Die Angelsquest findet jeden Sonntag in Beutebucht von 16-18 Uhr statt (oder war es 14-16 Uhr?), und man muss den Angelwettbewerb NICHT GEWINNEN, sondern "nur" so lange in den zugehörigen Leckerfischschwärmen angeln, bis man einen der Spezialfische fängt, die man gegen Angel-Buff-Objekte wie eben z.B. Teile des Nat Pagle - Sets eintauschen kann.


----------



## Boomslang (27. August 2008)

Also das mit dem 500er Skill stimmt nicht so ganz... Das geht auch weit drunter schon in der Scherbenwelt.
Auch wenn ich KEINEN Köder an meine Angel mach (+100) hab ich mit meinen Angelitems nen Skill von 440 und kann in den meisten Scherbenwelt Gebieten angeln :-)

Petri Heil   ;-)

PS : Angelwettbewerb von 14:00 uhr bis .... 14:15 wenn ich dabei bin  ;-)


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. September 2008)

hab skill 253 wo angel ich am besten?


----------



## noizycat (27. September 2008)

Ist prinzipiell egal, wo du angelst, es kommt auf die Anzahl der Fische an ... kannst also auch in SW skillen z.B. ... ^^

Würde aber eher empfehlen, z.B. in Feralas oder mit Köder in den Pessis oder anderen Highlevelgebieten zu angeln. Die Fische kannste zum Kochskillen nutzen, oder eben verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (27. September 2008)

oki dangö


----------



## Rodulf (7. April 2009)

auch hier wieder etwas zur Aufklärung, es gibt immer einen Skill der nötig ist um überhaupt die Angel auswerfen zu können, es gibt alelrdings auch einen zweiten Wert, den man erreichen kann, ab dem die Fische nicht mehr entkommen, bestes Beispiel, Sturmwind, da wird wohl jeder mit skill 100 immer einen Fisch am Haken haben.

In der Scherbenwelt angelt es sich ab 280 ganz gut auf der Höhjlenfeuerhalbinsel mit 75er köder + 20er  Angel aus Shat, da entkommt schon noch kaum ein Fisch.

In den Zangarmacchen scheinen die Teiche alle unterschiedliche Skillanforderungen zu haben also imemr erst  ohne Köder einwerfen, steht dann etwas von skill zu gering wird es schon schwer, selbst mit dem ganzen Angelbuffzeug.

Jetzt die Königsklasse, das habe ich mir angelesen und es gab auch schon einen Nerf von Blizz, um in den Wäldern von Terokkar in den Hochlandschwärmen zu angeln, benötigt man einen mind. Skill von 405 und ab 505 ist die Chance das Fische entkommen angeblich nicht mehr existent. Vor dem Nerf varen es wohl 435/535

hoffe es hilft weiter

und in Ashara bin ich auch verzweifelt, mein skill war 280 + 5 Angel + 75/100er Köder und trotzdem nur ganz wenig Bisse, es ist effektiver in Ferales die Sonnenschuppenlachse zu angeln und damit kochen zu skillen, in Ashara kann man am Strand schon mit 280 angeln, da gibt es auch reichlich schwärme aber es gibt nur lvl 45 Fische und weiter draussen auf den Felsen braucht man 330er skill und die Bissrate ist selbst bei 385 buffed noch mieserabel gewesen, wahrscheinlich war da auch immer angedacht mit 300 + 100er Köder + enchant + 20er Eisenangel zu fischen sonst wäre man zu Classic Zeiten ohne Angelwettbewerb wohl kaum auf die wahrscheinlich geforderten 400+ gekommen

so long, petri


----------



## Pippo (8. April 2009)

Hi ich hatte in Nagrand die selben Schwierigkeiten einen Fisch an den Hacken zu bekommen. 
Ich fing an dem See bei der Hordenstadt an, jedoch habe ich glaub von 50 Versuchen 4 Fische gefangen.
Doch dann fand ich eine Stelle an der es wesentlich besser gelaufen ist, und wo meiner Meinung nach auch die gleichen Fische sind.
Und zwar im Norden ist so ein kleines mob lager mit 2 kleinen Seen, ziemlich an der Grenze zu Shattrat.


----------



## Senze (8. April 2009)

Hab hier mal was interessantes gefunden. Könnte so einige Probleme lösen

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/angeln-guide.html


----------

